# interior water leak has me stumped...um help?



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

this water leak showed up just after the weather turned and is wreaking havoc on some of my electrical components. i'm getting standing water in the driver's side floor after some minor rain. 

i dropped my lower dash trim and crawled up underneath while my roommate watered the windshield. i could verify the water coming into the car from the upper lefthand corner but was unable to see it given the relay/fuse panel is in the way. now i crawled out from under the dash and went topside and apparently the only thing i could find in that immediate area was the cable for the hood release. could it be that the seal for the cable is leaking? anyone had leak(s) from this area before? i'm tempted to drop all the relay/fuse panels to put my eyes on it but thought i'd see if perhaps someone else on here has had a similar issue and could enlighten me :beer:


----------



## TurnipLicker (Mar 13, 2011)

Is there any chance that its windscreen washer fluid?

A6s are notorious for leaks where the rear washer fluid goes through the inside of the car to the back window.

There is a joint behind all the wiring in the kick panel that pops off very easily, especially if its very cold outside.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

TurnipLicker said:


> Is there any chance that its windscreen washer fluid?
> 
> A6s are notorious for leaks where the rear washer fluid goes through the inside of the car to the back window.
> 
> There is a joint behind all the wiring in the kick panel that pops off very easily, especially if its very cold outside.


i doubt it's washer fluid as it only started when it rained and when my roommate watered the windshield i could see it coming into the car firsthand. 

but if there's a seal where that washer line enters the car then perhaps that could be the source of my leak. in any case it sounds like i'm going to have to drop those panels so i can see exactly where it's coming from


----------



## tonytomasi (Aug 15, 2013)

mine comes in on the passengers side and I only noticed when we did the front end suspension and tie rods. the passengers side is the only affected area would like to know as well. Not windshield washer fluid for sure. not standing water but noticeably wet


----------



## Neosapian (Jul 22, 2006)

Passenger side footwell leak can be caused by a a clogged battery compartment drain hole. Other leaks may be linked to clogged sunroof drains. There also drainage channels on the lower edges of the windscreen. Perhaps those are stopped up. You might be surprised by the paths water can find. My C5 used to have a slow drip from the overhead OnStar button. Detailed the sunroof drains and the leak has since stopped.


----------

